# Mindcontrol rp looking for sub partner (nsfw +18)



## Frost Doll (Nov 1, 2020)

Hey sorry if im spamming 

But im looking for a sub rp partner im bisexual so ethier male or female will work for me so if your interested we can explain better in a pm


----------



## Frost Doll (Dec 4, 2020)

Idk i guess bump


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 5, 2020)

Mind control a supervillain?


----------



## Frost Doll (Dec 5, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 5, 2020)

Frost Doll said:


> Yeah



Well then I'm potentially interested.


----------



## Frost Doll (Dec 5, 2020)

Oh ok also im guessing by the supervillian thing is your character is the super villian


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 5, 2020)

Frost Doll said:


> Oh ok also im guessing by the supervillian thing is your character is the super villian



Yeah, pretty much.


----------



## Frost Doll (Dec 5, 2020)

Thats fine well where can we do the rp if it possible


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 5, 2020)

Frost Doll said:


> Thats fine well where can we do the rp if it possible



Okay, so you want to mind control one of my characters? Do you prefer them male or female?


----------



## Frost Doll (Dec 5, 2020)

You can rp as many characters as you want male female i dont mind but we will need to discuss the other things somewhere else so no rules will be broken on here


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 5, 2020)

Frost Doll said:


> You can rp as many characters as you want male female i dont mind but we will need to discuss the other things somewhere else so no rules will be broken on here



Okay, well I usually tend to keep things SFW for mind control, but yeah if you want to note me or send me your Discord you can.


----------



## Frost Doll (Dec 5, 2020)

I tend to stay on sfw but i kinda at times do nsfw ik im a weirdo but its kinda of a mixture but mostly sfw

Frostdoll#3212 (the profile picture is a gif of the tails doll)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 5, 2020)

Frost Doll said:


> I tend to stay on sfw but i kinda at times do nsfw ik im a weirdo but its kinda of a mixture but mostly sfw
> 
> Frostdoll#3212 (the profile picture is a gif of the tails doll)



Alright, fair enough.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 5, 2020)

Frost Doll said:


> I tend to stay on sfw but i kinda at times do nsfw ik im a weirdo but its kinda of a mixture but mostly sfw
> 
> Frostdoll#3212 (the profile picture is a gif of the tails doll)



I've tried to add you but it failed to send.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 14, 2020)

I'm willing to try being mind controlled


----------



## Frost Doll (Dec 14, 2020)

Your choice but i dont do anything irl just rp based


----------



## Zehlua (Dec 14, 2020)

Hold up this is like my #1 fetish but only if it's done properly
DM me bish


----------



## Tiny (Dec 14, 2020)

Frost Doll said:


> Your choice but i dont do anything irl just rp based


Take me through it I'm open minded.


----------



## Frost Doll (Dec 14, 2020)

Zehlua said:


> Hold up this is like my #1 fetish but only if it's done properly
> DM me bish


Calling me that will never get you anywhere near to that rudeness so no


----------



## Frost Doll (Dec 14, 2020)

Tiny said:


> Take me through it I'm open minded.


I rather explain it better in a pm


----------



## Zehlua (Dec 14, 2020)

Frost Doll said:


> Calling me that will never get you anywhere near to that rudeness so no


*CACKLES* How bizarre!


----------



## Frost Doll (Dec 14, 2020)

Zehlua said:


> *CACKLES* How bizarre!


Calling me a female dog will never make me interested in rping


----------



## Zehlua (Dec 14, 2020)

Frost Doll said:


> Calling me a female dog will never make me interested in rping


It was a joke, and tbh I don't really give a fuck.
I have to admit that it's weird as hell that THAT'S your reservation.
I'm also concerned that you may be an actual child if swearing is your primary concern? And I'm definitely not interested in any sort of roleplay with a child. I know there are adults who keep clean language, but they're few and far between, especially on these forums.
This is by far one of my most bizarre exchanges on this site.


----------



## Frost Doll (Dec 14, 2020)

Then why you still here even though its funny you think im a child when i just dont take kindly to people calling me something when i never said anything rude back

Secondly i dont take joke lightly


----------



## Mambi (Dec 14, 2020)

Zehlua said:


> It was a joke, and tbh I don't really give a fuck.
> I have to admit that it's weird as hell that THAT'S your reservation.
> I'm also concerned that you may be an actual child if swearing is your primary concern? And I'm definitely not interested in any sort of roleplay with a child. I know there are adults who keep clean language, but they're few and far between, especially on these forums.
> This is by far one of my most bizarre exchanges on this site.



_<the cat watches with total confusion, and then just shakes his head and shrugs>_ Ummm, that was *very *odd yeah! _<blink-blink> _Totally bizarre...

If you're *still *interested in mind control fun RP with someone *else *though, namely a fun cat such as myself <blush>, I *am *an adult, I get jokes, and enjoy the fetish idea as well! <_giggle_> I only have the PM's on this site, but if you're interested, feel free to pass on a message and we can discuss? _<blinks eyes playfully> _Just offering. cause you're right...done right it can be lots of fun! <_smiles_>


----------



## Zehlua (Dec 14, 2020)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat watches with total confusion, and then just shakes his head and shrugs>_ Ummm, that was *very *odd yeah! _<blink-blink> _Totally bizarre...
> 
> If you're *still *interested in mind control fun RP with someone *else *though, namely a fun cat such as myself <blush>, I *am *an adult, I get jokes, and enjoy the fetish idea as well! <_giggle_> I only have the PM's on this site, but if you're interested, feel free to pass on a message and we can discuss? _<blinks eyes playfully> _Just offering. cause you're right...done right it can be lots of fun! <_smiles_>


Finally, a competent adult! Hot damn!
*jumps into the cat's arms*
Smell ya later!!!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 14, 2020)

Frost Doll said:


> I rather explain it better in a pm


When and where


----------



## Jwolfan (Dec 16, 2020)

Frost Doll said:


> Hey sorry if im spamming
> 
> But im looking for a sub rp partner im bisexual so ethier male or female will work for me so if your interested we can explain better in a pm


Im down. Want me to msg ya?


----------



## Frost Doll (Feb 2, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Frost Doll (Jun 29, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Etsaru (Jul 4, 2021)

Frost Doll said:


> Bump


Bump! I’m always down for mind control fun~


----------



## Mambi (Jul 4, 2021)

Etsaru said:


> Bump! I’m always down for mind control fun~



Hya dragon, if you're up for discussing a mind-controlled RP chat, feel free to send a PM anytime. I have a few scenarios that can be lots of fun, and am  open to anything you got in mind too! <_giggles and dives into a shimmering rift_>


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 4, 2021)

I could make Monica have the psychic power, I normally use Amanda for mind control themes, but she is heterosexual but Monica is a lesbian.Keeping it SFW of course, Amanda just would mind control you to for her evil schemes or to gather information from your memory.




@Frost Doll Will she do?


----------



## Frost Doll (Aug 13, 2021)

What?


----------



## Frost Doll (Sep 23, 2021)

Bump


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 27, 2021)

Feral or anthro?


----------



## Frost Doll (Jan 14, 2022)

Anthro


----------

